# Old Guy on Retro bike won FC 508



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Terry Lentz in the "Classic Rendevous" division of the Furnace Creek 508 won the entire race outright this last weekend. It was a steel frame, aluminum rim, 32 spoke, with downtube friction shifters, 6 speed 13-19 freewheel, 52/42 crankset, and toeclips. Now, he did use 953 for the frame, but it's still steel. Blew away guys on $10,000 carbon bikes. AND, he is 52 years old!

https://dbase.adventurecorps.com/results508.php?fc_eid=52&fcr=Go


https://dbase.adventurecorps.com/individualTd.php?e=3442


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show (May 22, 2010)

Myth busted, it's not the bike but the rider. Oh yeah, RETRO FTW!!!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 31, 2010)

It's always been the rider, not the bike.

I remember on one of my first mtb rides, when I was struggling up a particularly steep climb in full granny splendor on my full squish, when this yellow steel framed Schwinn (looks like 27 x 1.5" tires) passes me like I'm standing still. The guy was in a t-shirt and jeans.

It's always the rider. I hope I'm still riding at 52.

tk


----------



## 531phile (Jul 22, 2010)

That bike looks huge! He has to be 6'5+

Good for him! I'd love to have a 953 frame bicycle


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Must not've been a bunch sprint....


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

You appear to be oblivious to the fact he had the good taste to complete this feat riding Camapgnolo 50th Anni kit - good man. Can you imagine the result had he been on ShimaNO, he he he.

In the scheme of things that bike'd be fairly lightweight too. 

How cool would it have been if he'd worn wool kit, or just shorts and sandals!


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, his easiest gear is 59 inches, that's almost double mine and I'm 15 years his junior. Certainly puts me to shame.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Ima let the sleeveless jersey slide just because of the friction Campy. Hats off to him.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

DannyBoy said:


> *You appear to be oblivious to the fact he had the good taste to complete this feat riding Camapgnolo 50th Anni kit *- !



Ha! I was thinking the same thing. _How could he miss that gold bling_!?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no*



wooglin said:


> Must not've been a bunch sprint....


No, I've never seen a bunch or a sprint at the end of this race.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*however*



DannyBoy said:


> You appear to be oblivious to the fact he had the good taste to complete this feat riding Camapgnolo 50th Anni kit - good man. Can you imagine the result had he been on ShimaNO, he he he.
> 
> In the scheme of things that bike'd be fairly lightweight too.
> 
> How cool would it have been if he'd worn wool kit, or just shorts and sandals!


He wore another jersey during the race. He also work perforated leather shows with slotted cleats. 

In 2006 he did it on fixed gear and came in around 4th over all. He's an animal.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What kind of shoes was he wearing? (I'm curious because of the toe clips.)


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

it's an amazing feat, but that black stem and ergo bars are ugly.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> No, I've never seen a bunch or a sprint at the end of this race.


I was kidding. IMO sprinting is the only real area where d/t shifters are a detriment.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*dt*



wooglin said:


> I was kidding. IMO sprinting is the only real area where d/t shifters are a detriment.


On this course where hills can continue for up to 22 miles without interuption, I'd stay that dt shifters are no problem, but in any event, they were a luxury for him, having done it before on a fixed gear. 

I wish I were him.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I wish I were him.


Ride more. Post less. Have different parents.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*stem*



Reynolds531 said:


> it's an amazing feat, but that black stem and ergo bars are ugly.


The stem is curious. The rules do not specifically mention stems, but do require "technology from 1983 or older." Were threadless/ahead stems invented after 1983?


----------



## Chesapeake Bay Retriever (Oct 7, 2010)

*Bikes are cool...*

Thought I would respond to this one...
In order of comments posted above:
1) I made the bike and headtube slightly taller to accomodate the threadless stem. I'm actually 6' 1".
2) The bike was not ultra light coming in at 19lbs. Although, my goal was to build a bike as light as possible since I knew this would be a "climbers" race.
3) Wool would have been cool... Only problem is, I needed the sponsor money ($1000) from Hammer to help pay for the race. They require you wear their kit and use their product. I think it cost me close to $2000 for everything, not including the bike. I much prefer wool and retro gear.
4) Gearing was actually 52/42 and 13-18. Used the 18 once on a hill to sit down and eat a sandwich. I stand up alot.
5) Was 3rd overall in 2007 on fixed gear.
6) The stem: Here's a subjective one. Turns out that style of stem was around in the early 80's - just not common. (Search for "threadless stem history" for references). I have plenty of bikes with threaded stem and like them, although cosmetically, I have a slight preference for the newer threadless stem design. The bike was built to my preferences and not necessarily to meet the common technology of the 80's. After reading the rules 20 times I decided to build this way with the risk of being criticized for it. I thought someone might object to the stem. I think the biggest dilema I have now is deciding whether to chrome the stem or leave it black. It's all subjective... and I like the bike, alot.

Chesapeake Bay Retriever :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> The bike was built to my preferences and not necessarily to meet the common technology of the 80's. After reading the rules 20 times I decided to build this way with the risk of being criticized for it. I thought someone might object to the stem. I think the biggest dilema I have now is deciding whether to chrome the stem or leave it black. It's all subjective... and I like the bike, alot.
> 
> Chesapeake Bay Retriever :thumbsup:


Criticism about the aesthetics of the stem is from a mere mortal in awe.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*hey!*

Hey, Terry, glad you checked in. It was a phenomenal performance. We are all in awe.










P.S.: Best first post, ever.





Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> Thought I would respond to this one...
> In order of comments posted above:
> 1) I made the bike and headtube slightly taller to accomodate the threadless stem. I'm actually 6' 1".
> 2) The bike was not ultra light coming in at 19lbs. Although, my goal was to build a bike as light as possible since I knew this would be a "climbers" race.
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> Thought I would respond to this one...
> In order of comments posted above:
> 1) I made the bike and headtube slightly taller to accomodate the threadless stem. I'm actually 6' 1".
> 2) The bike was not ultra light coming in at 19lbs. Although, my goal was to build a bike as light as possible since I knew this would be a "climbers" race.
> ...


Well done. What kind of shoes did you use?


----------



## Chesapeake Bay Retriever (Oct 7, 2010)

*Shoes*

I love these shoes...

http://www.dromarti.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_29_12&products_id=17


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*minutia*



Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> I love these shoes...
> 
> http://www.dromarti.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_29_12&products_id=17


I have some Dettos that are similar. Amazing how well that old stuff works.

Also, don't make too much of the stem discussion. We have been debating all sorts of ridiculous minutia for over 10 years here. The whole point of the thread, anyway, is that it's the rider that counts. What you have done on fixed gear and retro bikes proves that.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

CBP,

Hats off to you. That was one hell of a ride, and you've been doing it for years.

PS---I hate you for being so damn skinny.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow... what a great ride, congrats and thanks for posting!! 

What about your saddle.....doesn't look like a Brooks? Seriously though I guess it couldn't have been any type of gel one?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> I love these shoes...
> 
> http://www.dromarti.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_29_12&products_id=17


I'd buy those if I didn't have feet that make Sidi Megas seem narrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2007)

*Terry is Awesome*

We Love Terry. Terry Lentz in a member of Team Kman in Atascadero, CA. He is a very kind, sincere, and modest person. Each week he rides with us mere mortals and inspires us to become greater than we think possible. The bike was amazing, the man incredible, and we have not yet mentioned the training.....in preparation that was....175 EVERY Friday, followed by a 75+ ride on Saturday, and 50+ miles EVERY one of the the other five days. And yes.... he works as an electrical/mechanical engineer for four days a week. And yes.... he has the most adorable, wonderful, and supportive, wife, Penny: the amazing artist that painted his back-up bike with the lyrics to, "King of the Road".

http://www.teamkman.org


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe Cook Brothers were the first with a threadless stem in around 1980. Have a look at this link:

http://www.23mag.com/com/cookbros/cookbros.htm


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

That's some serious training.

Like I said, I want to be him. He's doing everything I'd love to do. ;-)



[email protected] said:


> We Love Terry. Terry Lentz in a member of Team Kman in Atascadero, CA. He is a very kind, sincere, and modest person. Each week he rides with us mere mortals and inspires us to become greater than we think possible. The bike was amazing, the man incredible, and we have not yet mentioned the training.....in preparation that was....175 EVERY Friday, followed by a 75+ ride on Saturday, and 50+ miles EVERY one of the the other five days. And yes.... he works as an electrical/mechanical engineer for four days a week. And yes.... he has the most adorable, wonderful, and supportive, wife, Penny: the amazing artist that painted his back-up bike with the lyrics to, "King of the Road".
> 
> http://www.teamkman.org


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*perfect*



zacolnago said:


> I believe Cook Brothers were the first with a threadless stem in around 1980. Have a look at this link:
> 
> http://www.23mag.com/com/cookbros/cookbros.htm


Cool. Wasn't quite sure when they kicked in. Just took a while to really catch on...


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever said:


> Thought I would respond to this one...
> In order of comments posted above:
> 1) I made the bike and headtube slightly taller to accomodate the threadless stem. I'm actually 6' 1".
> 2) The bike was not ultra light coming in at 19lbs. Although, my goal was to build a bike as light as possible since I knew this would be a "climbers" race.
> ...


Hey that is 50th kit yes? Old or new? I got me a groupset sitting in the shed!

Can we have some pix of that wonderful bike.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more*



DannyBoy said:


> Hey that is 50th kit yes? Old or new? I got me a groupset sitting in the shed!
> 
> Can we have some pix of that wonderful bike.


A few here from the 508 finish, but you should see the "backup" bike:

http://the508.com/2010web/shows/2010showCK08/index.html#24


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Simply amazing. I was routing for our local Chris Ragsdale, but if someone had to beat him, you couldn't think of a cooler way to do it.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow!

I'm now inspired to get off my lazy A$$ and ride tomorrow morning.


----------

